# Kontakt player library not found



## Jonas Hallstrom (Oct 4, 2018)

I just bought Time Macro from OT. (not my first kontakt library)
When I added the serial number in native access, everything looked fine. But the library doesn't show up in the libraries side bar in ikontakt. I cant find or access it at all.

The only thing that happened is that my Walker 1955 library is "not installed" according to kontakt. A bit confused. Anyone knows what went wrong there?


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 4, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> The only thing that happened is that my Walker 1955 library is "not installed" according to kontakt. A bit confused. Anyone knows what went wrong there?



I still have to download and install Time Macro, so I cannot help you there. I do have the same problem with the Walker 1955 library. I managed to fix it in Native Access, but Kontakt still cannot find it.


----------

